# Walk from T3 to T1 landside at DXB



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a hire car booked on my return to Dubai and for some bizarre reason, the company make it available at T1 and we land at T3.

Its doubly bizarre as the incoming flight is with Emirates and the car company want $1000 extra to rebook for T3 when they know we were coming in to T3 (Emirates are not the car company to be clear).

So can one walk landside between T3 and T1 inside the building - I know its easy airside but wasnt sure about landside?

Or is it a case of catching the metro one stop and getting out - we wouldnt want to catch a taxi as that would be completely unfair on a driver and we have two trolley loads of luggage to tote around.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I'd be cancelling that nonsense and booking with a company that has a car available in T3, you're paying for it why bother with the hassle.. hertz europcar thrifty and others in T3 parking.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> I'd be cancelling that nonsense and booking with a company that has a car available in T3, you're paying for it why bother with the hassle.. hertz europcar thrifty and others in T3 parking.


$1,000 extra but the current booking was at a deal which saved $500 so worth putting up with the nonsense.

I think they have it available and just are unwilling to bring it the few hundred yards because they think I'll pay the difference, but at the original price its worth the hassle. If it comes to it, I'll catch the train to T1, get the car, drive to T3 and park and then load it up.

But a walk along an internal walkway would be much easier - but I can never recall a bridge between the terminals landside.


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't think it's possible to exit via T1 now as Concourse D is open, but there is a free shuttle bus that goes from T3 to T1. Unfortunately it's on the Departures level, not Arrivals...alternative is the Metro.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Free shuttle bus. Or take the metro one stop but you will have to buy a ticket.

The rental car agencies are still clustered together in the same place just outside customs in T-1.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> I have a hire car booked on my return to Dubai and for some bizarre reason, the company make it available at T1 and we land at T3.
> 
> Its doubly bizarre as the incoming flight is with Emirates and the car company want $1000 extra to rebook for T3 when they know we were coming in to T3 (Emirates are not the car company to be clear).
> 
> ...


The best thing would be if you are coming along with someone. You go alone to T1 by metro, come back with the car and pick your partner and the luggage.
Use the concierge service for luggage they take 50AED max if I remember correctly.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not a bad idea at first but if you collect the car at T-1 don't you have to exit in the other direction from T-3? Doing a loop from T-1 to T-3 via road is probably a nightmare.

Probably best is for both Two and his wife to go together via the shuttle or metro.



Sunder said:


> The best thing would be if you are coming along with someone. You go alone to T1 by metro, come back with the car and pick your partner and the luggage.
> Use the concierge service for luggage they take 50AED max if I remember correctly.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Be careful at T1, the car rental pick up kiosks are in the no mans land between the secure side of the airport and the doors to outside. There is always a security guard stopping people from getting back through to passport control area, you'll even have to wait for someone to come through the automatic doors before you can get into the building. 

The guard can block your entry to the kiosks if he chooses, even when showing the reservation. Had to do a bit of persuasion myself with a similar scenario.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Windsweptdragon said:


> The guard can block your entry to the kiosks if he chooses, even when showing the reservation. Had to do a bit of persuasion myself with a similar scenario.


Helpful - thank you. I am told there are desks in Departures and Arrivals so i will work something out.

I did get a reply from the car company - they are going to 'have a word' with the arranger about trying to scr*w me out of money or leaving me stranded in the mistaken belief that one can walk between terminals. They did say that the T3 people won't give them a desk there and they wont even allow their shuttle bus to pick people at T3 to take them to other locations.

But it saves me a whole lot of money every month and the hassle is in a location I know quite well so worth it to save the money.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Helpful - thank you. I am told there are desks in Departures and Arrivals so i will work something out.


I was told that too, however, the one in departures area was near to the taxi area and was for drop off of vehicles only. Couldn't get the car from there, directed to the one in the no mans land area instead. 

This could have changed, we did it 2 years ago during Eid when no other rental places were open. Wouldn't have gone through all the hassle if I could have avoided it.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Be careful at T1, the car rental pick up kiosks are in the no mans land between the secure side of the airport and the doors to outside.


No. T1 Arrivals has been totally remodelled now. The car rental kiosks are in public area.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

sm105 said:


> No. T1 Arrivals has been totally remodelled now. The car rental kiosks are in public area.


That's good to know. As I said been a couple of years since I went so was aware things may have changed, to be sure I checked the map on the website:
http://www.dubaiairports.ae/docs/default-source/map/dxb-terminal-1-map.pdf (page 2)

It still shows them in the enclosed area with the division to the seating area. Maybe enough people kicked up a fuss with the guard that they changed it and it wasn't just me.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

As someone previously mentioned free shuttle buses run between T3-T1 24/7. Instead of coming out of T3 arrivals on the ground floor go up to the arrivals level and the bus will be waiting towards the western end of the terminal.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

On foot definitely not, it's impossible landside. I don't think you can get out of T3 on foot at all, thinking about it, bar jaywalking. (T1 there's the subway by the mosque in the car park which brings you out by Le Meridien.) The free shuttle bus runs every 10-15 minutes, or it's one stop on the Metro, or taxi, but you'll be charged the airport taxi flagfall.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Metro it will be then - many thanks


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Windsweptdragon said:


> That's good to know. As I said been a couple of years since I went so was aware things may have changed, to be sure I checked the map on the website:
> http://www.dubaiairports.ae/docs/default-source/map/dxb-terminal-1-map.pdf (page 2)


That map is totally outdated. The C gates are no longer part of Terminal 1 - they are considered part of Terminal 3 now (exclusively for Emirates) and the D gates are Terminal 1.


----------

